# Working on a new Spider Wrap.



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Phew. Its hard work learning how to do this stuff yourself. (Rod number seven)

After three restarts I had an _epiphany_ and figured it out. With some help from Clyde on Rod layout- Here is what I have so far.



















On the sixth cross, I doubled the black so as to get a little wider faster. Ill do it again on twelve.


Of course I'll have to remove the polen and dust and pack the threads a little better. Its tough keeping up with the right number of wraps, and the color scheme.
I know you've seen these same colors before but I like them. I think they SNAP. My next one will be different though.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Good work Ryan, that spacing working better for ya now?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great Ryan. Nice job.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey Ryan, so that 's the one you were talking about yesterday. Man that is nice. I hope you have continued good luck with the epoxy. After my 1507 disaster using Flex coat, I may ask you to do my rewrap. That purely pisses me off the way that rod turned out. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Looks nice Ryan,

The spider is one of my favorites, and your fade will really set it off.

Walt


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Bill, come by the house one evening, i'll show you how i do it.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Looks good Ryan*

I have started to write the patterns out on a piece of paper, and use a check off system as I complete each pass. Helps keep me straight as to where I am, especially if I have to stop and start again later- or are switching colors for fades like this wrap uses.

Keep up the good work.

:fishing:


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Yea*



Clyde said:


> Good work Ryan, that spacing working better for ya now?


THat works better but I had some slippage of some threads though after letting it sit a day or two because of work. I moved the rod to finish another and twisted something but I think I haveit strainghtend out now.

Thanks.

THanks for everyone elses comments.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Im sorry to Bill.*



bstarling said:


> Hey Ryan, so that 's the one you were talking about yesterday. Man that is nice. I hope you have continued good luck with the epoxy. After my 1507 disaster using Flex coat, I may ask you to do my rewrap. That purely pisses me off the way that rod turned out.
> 
> Bill:fishing:


Im sorry you have to ride all the way to Ocracoke with yours and Darins next to each other. I could tell you were a little stewed. BUt it wasnt your wrap, it was just the finish. I think We got it figured out though. I can help you re-do it.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

wow thats great work...will this be in the market place soon...hint hint!!!!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Either this one or another one.*

I Havn't decided yet.

Bad thing is , Im am about ready to tear it all off tonight and its just about complete now.....I should have underwrapped the threads first. My Spiders is getting larger then I wanted. But hey, It learning.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

That looks good. And definately made me rethink wanting to start building my own rods. That looks like a lottt of work.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Update. I catually had to cutoff the thread yesterday. I broke some valuable pieces down in the wrap when I was packing them. I started again though reversing the colors. We'll see what happens.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Damn that is Mighty Purdy....


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Firespyder7 said:


> Update. I catually had to cutoff the thread yesterday. I broke some valuable pieces down in the wrap when I was packing them. I started again though reversing the colors. We'll see what happens.


It really sucks to have to do that, but sometimes you just have to. It was looking great Ryan, can't wait to see the next version.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Veerry Nice.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Thanks guys.*



Firespyder7 said:


> Im sorry you have to ride all the way to Ocracoke with yours and Darins next to each other. I could tell you were a little stewed. BUt it wasnt your wrap, it was just the finish. I think We got it figured out though. I can help you re-do it.


Clyde said "Bill, come by the house one evening, i'll show you how i do it.

I guess if steam coming out of ears is a sign of stewed, you'd be right.:--|. Anyway, I appreciate both your offers and will take you up on them soon. 

Oh ask Darin about how far a skate can throw its mouth to get your finger.  I guess you might as well ask him what happens when you yank said finger from well clamped skate mouth. 

I'm sorry Darin 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Big mouth Bill!!!!!!*

I thought the stupid things that happens in O'Coke stays in O'coke!!!!!

I am glad you did not tell them about me doing a hard OTG cast with my 1507 with the 525mag and forgetting to trip the spool release!!!!
I am glad the drag was set loose!!

Bill, what about the mad dash to find a toilet in the middle of the night??? Climbing out of that Suburban trying not to soil your pants at 0200 must have sucked. I sure wish the door was locked on the public toilet!!!!

I would have not told anyone if you had not made it!! I promise!!!

Who knew a small skate could do so much damage to my index finger?? Hell I did not know a skate could extend its entire mouth outside its head and grab my finger. I guess my instinct to snatch it out was a bad idea!!!

Darin


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Finger_Mullet said:


> I thought the stupid things that happens in O'Coke stays in O'coke!!!!!
> 
> I am glad you did not tell them about me doing a hard OTG cast with my 1507 with the 525mag and forgetting to trip the spool release!!!!
> I am glad the drag was set loose!!
> ...


I guess I had that coming. YES, I'm glad the toilet was open, but I had an eye on a couple of bushes and a hand full of napkins in my pocket just in case.:--|

Bill:fishing:


----------

